# New Braunfels Bandera (the real one) for sale in the Tampa area



## JckDanls 07 (May 4, 2016)

So I was cruising craigslist and found this ad..  It's the heavy duty one... and the price is more than right....  If anybody in the Tampa area was looking for one... this would be it ....  wish I wasn't in the middle of a build.... 

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/5568954210.html


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for the post! I've been looking for one of these for years.  I sent him an email.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 4, 2016)

no problem...  I have been wanting one too...  but I'm in the middle of a 120 gallon RF build and the wife says nuh uhhhhhh..  let me know If you pick it up...  finders fee is a nice pulled pork sammich...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2016)

Looks like a great buy.

Al


----------



## lone-wolf (May 19, 2016)

I listed this Bandera, I don't believe I got your email. Please let me know if still interested. 

Thanks Rich


----------



## lone-wolf (May 19, 2016)

I am the owner and seller of the Bandera listed at  http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/5568954210.html  

The smoker is still available, If you have questions please let me know. 

Only reason I am selling is to obtain funds to offset cost of new Bradley 6 Rack 







Thanks in Advance 

Rich













00t0t_8kWfn0WjwLS_600x450.jpg



__ lone-wolf
__ May 19, 2016


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 19, 2016)

Hey Rich...  I PM'd BWsmith (the one that's interested) to let him know you were here and posted to the thread...


----------

